# Mac compatible monitors



## moose151 (Apr 12, 2005)

I am currently looking for a new monitor but would like to know what distinguishes between a monitor that is Mac compatible and one that is not? any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

What kind of computer do you have?


----------



## someone (Jun 14, 2005)

That's basically any modern monitor. You might need an VGA-DVI or DVI-VGA adaptor depending on your computer and the ports available on the monitor.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

I think that pretty much all monitors will be Mac compatible. What happens sometimes is that the setup software isn't. If the monitor has adjustment buttons then no pb but if it hasn't then get a money back guarantee. For instance I was attracted to the Philips 19 inch with built-in speakers, but all retailers say that it's PC only. I'm pretty sure that they are wrong but I have not found a place where I could try them out with my PB yet.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

These days a monitor is a monitor, at least as far as connecting to computers goes. Earlier Macs used a different connector, but adapters were readily available.

The part the Philips that might be PC-only could be their control software that allows you to change the monitor settings from within Windows instead of via the built-in menu and buttons. For an LCD screen you'll probably never need these functions anyway.

My work PC has a 19" Philips LCD (with DVI input) and I haven't even opened the CD that came with it. I hope to add a Mini to its second input one of these days...


----------

